# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Nick Bostrom

## Airicist

Founding Director of Future of Humanity Institute

Co-founder of Institute for Ethics and Emerging Technologies

Personal website - nickbostrom.com

Bostrom's Existential Risk page - existential-risk.org

Bostrom's Simulation Argument website - simulation-argument.com

linkedin.com/in/nick-bostrom-247b05164

Nick Bostrom on Wikipedia

Nick Bostrom on Amazon

Books:

"Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies", September 3, 2014

"Global Catastrophic Risks", August 1, 2011

----------


## Airicist

The end of humanity: Nick Bostrom at TEDxOxford 

 Published on Mar 26, 2013




> Swedish philosopher Nick Bostrom began thinking of a future full of human enhancement, nanotechnology and cloning long before they became mainstream concerns. Bostrom approaches both the inevitable and the speculative using the tools of philosophy, bioethics and probability.
> 
> Nick is Professor in the Faculty of Philosophy at Oxford University and founding Director of the Future of Humanity Institute and of the Programme on the Impacts of Future Technology within the Oxford Martin School. He's also the co-founder and chair of both the World Transhumanist Association, which advocates the use of technology to extend human capabilities and lifespans, and the Institute for Ethics and Emerging Technologies.

----------


## Airicist

Nick Bostrom: What happens when our computers get smarter than we are? 

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> Artificial intelligence is getting smarter by leaps and bounds — within this century, research suggests, a computer AI could be as "smart" as a human being. And then, says Nick Bostrom, it will overtake us: "Machine intelligence is the last invention that humanity will ever need to make." A philosopher and technologist, Bostrom asks us to think hard about the world we're building right now, driven by thinking machines. Will our smart machines help to preserve humanity and our values — or will they have values of their own?
> 
> TEDTalks is a daily video podcast of the best talks and performances from the TED Conference, where the world's leading thinkers and doers give the talk of their lives in 18 minutes (or less). Look for talks on Technology, Entertainment and Design -- plus science, business, global issues, the arts and much more.

----------


## Airicist

Keynote - Dr. Nick Bostrom, University of Oxford

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> CeBIT Global Conferences - 17 March 2016: Keynote Dr. Nick Bostrom, Director, Future of Humanity Institute, University of Oxford

----------


## Airicist

Interactions between the AI Control Problem and the Governance Problem | Nick Bostrom

Published on Jan 30, 2017




> Nick Bostrom explores the likely outcomes of human-level AI and problems regarding governing AI at the January 2017 Asilomar conference organized by the Future of Life Institute.
> 
> The Beneficial AI 2017 Conference: In our sequel to the 2015 Puerto Rico AI conference, we brought together an amazing group of AI researchers from academia and industry, and thought leaders in economics, law, ethics, and philosophy for five days dedicated to beneficial AI. We hosted a two-day workshop for our grant recipients and followed that with a 2.5-day conference, in which people from various AI-related fields hashed out opportunities and challenges related to the future of AI and steps we can take to ensure that the technology is beneficial.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Voices in AI – Episode 6: A Conversation with Nick Bostrom"

by Byron Reese
October 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Is Artificial Intelligence dangerous and poses a threat to humans?

Mar 1, 2020




> In this interview, I talk with Oxford University Professor Nick Bostrom, who is the New York Times best-selling author of the book "Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies". I visited him at the Future of Humanity Institute, which he founded, to discuss whether AI is dangerous and poses a threat to humans.


"Is Artificial Intelligence (AI) A Threat To Humans?"

by Bernard Marr
March 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Nick Bostrom: Simulation and Superintelligence | AI Podcast #83 with Lex Fridman

Mar 25, 2020




> Nick Bostrom is a philosopher at University of Oxford and the director of the Future of Humanity Institute. He has worked on fascinating and important ideas in existential risks, simulation hypothesis, human enhancement ethics, and the risks of superintelligent AI systems, including in his book Superintelligence. I can see talking to Nick multiple times on this podcast, many hours each time, but we have to start somewhere. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.
> 
> OUTLINE:
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 2:48 - Simulation hypothesis and simulation argument
> 12:17 - Technologically mature civilizations
> 15:30 - Case 1: if something kills all possible civilizations
> 19:08 - Case 2: if we lose interest in creating simulations
> 22:03 - Consciousness
> ...

----------

